# Help finding Mosquito Lake topo map



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

About 30-40 years ago I bought a topo map of Mosquito Lake that was at least 3 pages, maybe 4 or 5. Each page was approx 3FT x 3FT. It came rolled up in a cardboard tube. The map showed incredible detail of the lake depth contours and if I remember correctly it showed all the old roadbeds, bridges and I think it even showed some of the old building locations before the land was flooded.

I seem to remember purchasing it through the mail from the U.S. Corp of Engineers, but I could be wrong on that. I've tried finding it online, but no luck yet.

Has anyone ever seen a similar map or know where I can purchase one now?

I lost mine during a recent move.

I have seen maps I can buy now that are nowhere near as large or as detailed and these are not what I am looking for. 


Thanks for any help.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

is this it hope it works http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...squitoLakeFishingMap/tabid/19542/Default.aspx


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

under the map click on where it says Enhanced Mosquito Lake fishing map (664) its a nicer map. also all the maps of ohio www.dnr.state.oh.us


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

DontForgetTheDrainPlug said:


> About 30-40 years ago I bought a topo map of Mosquito Lake that was at least 3 pages, maybe 4 or 5. Each page was approx 3FT x 3FT. It came rolled up in a cardboard tube. The map showed incredible detail of the lake depth contours and if I remember correctly it showed all the old roadbeds, bridges and I think it even showed some of the old building locations before the land was flooded.
> 
> I seem to remember purchasing it through the mail from the U.S. Corp of Engineers, but I could be wrong on that. I've tried finding it online, but no luck yet.
> 
> ...


The only maps I have ever seen are the same ones...rockytop has the web site for..Sure would be nice to see the ones you misplaced..Sounds like they had a great more detail then these today..JIM....CL...


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

Maybe a dumb question,but did you contact the Corp of Engineers? I know the ODNR maps leave a lot to be desired,the only other map I have ever used are the Hot Spot maps.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

GO FISH: I sent an email to the Corp of Engineers and am hoping to get a reply. I also found an address and phone number I may have to try if I get no reply to my email. 

Rockytop: The link you gave is about the best map I have found other than what I am looking for. But it doesn't even begin to come close to the map I had. If I remember correctly, the map I am looking for had the depth contours in 1 ft increments. And I know it showed some old buildings, bridges, roadbeds, etc.

The map I had was probably 3FT x 9FT at least, with all the pages laid out together. 

I am still looking and thanks for the replies.
.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.usgs.gov/pubprod/maps.html


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Lewzer: Thanks for that link but as it turned out those are the same maps I emailed the US Corp of Engineers about.

Got a reply back this morning saying those maps show no lake bottom detail at all.

Still searching...........


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll check my topo maps tubes I have at home for a return address. I know they came from a govt. agency in Pueblo Colorado.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Are they the really detailed big size maps I'm talking about?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

3'x4' Very similiar to the maps you use in the military (Army) for land navigation.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Never was in the military but I'll be waiting for an address if you can find one.

Thanks


----------



## polecat (Mar 25, 2007)

Hay plug;;;just came off the u.s. Geological survey web site and you can download topo maps for free. Just go to usgs and click on maps and bingo. Hope this helps.


----------



## Fish Tale (Apr 12, 2004)

another possibility http://www.omnimap.com/catalog/cats/fish/fish-oh.htm?220,322 fishing hot spots maps


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Polecat: I've seen that site but haven't been able to find a map of the lake showing depth contours, roadbeds, bridges, structure etc...like the one I used to have. 

I even emailed someone at that site and was told there are 4 map sections that cover mosquito lake and the surrounding area but they only show topographic detail of the surrounding land and not the lake.....just a surface area of the lake.

Unless you've found something I missed????


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Fish Tale: That first map on that page, the one for 19.99 looks like it might be a decent map, but I can't see enough of it or enlarge it as much as I'd like to before ordering.

Guess they do that so people won't just use the map on the site and not order the real thing. 

But it still is not the one I used to have. 

But thanks again to all for all the replies.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry about that. I don't have what you are looking for.
My topo maps are like you mentioned. The water doesn't have the contour lines, Just the land does. There are two labels on the tube. I got those from here.
ODNR
Division of Geological Survey.
4383 Fountain Square Dr.
Columbus, Ohio 43224-1367
The shipping label on top is this address.

State of Ohio
614-265-7011
Dept. of Natural Resources
1894 Fountain Sq. Ct.
Columbus, Ohio 43224


I also have a nice map of all Ohio streams, rivers and creeks. Here's the address on the shipping label.

Vivid Publishing, Inc.
Professor Higbee's Streams
620 Jordan Ave.
Montoursville, PA 17754

The one's I received from Pueblo Colorado are historical topo maps from before the reservoir's were impounded. They are useful from finding old road beds, railroads and other structure. Whether or not the structures still there depends on whether they bulldozed the area before flooding.
I can't find these right now. I'll keep looking.

I have no idea whether these addresses are still valid. I picked these up in the mid to late 1990's.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Old Quad topo maps are here: http://historical.mytopo.com/quadlist.cfm?stateabr=OH

See Bristolville N.E. & S.E. and Kinsman N.W. & S.W.


----------



## ranger1957 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the link nix.


----------

